# Smoked Macaroni and Cheese



## scottjeffrey (Oct 24, 2012)

*SMOKED MACARONI AND CHEESE*

6 T                               Butter

1/2 c                            All-purpose flour

4 c                               Milk, warmed

1 t                                Dry mustard

1/4 t                            Cayenne pepper

1 t                                Salt

1/2 t                            Freshly ground black pepper

1/8 t                            Tabasco sauce

1/8 t                            Worcestershire sauce

1/8 c                            Rub (I use Jeff’s)

3 c                               Extra sharp cheddar (I like Pinconning Extra Extra Sharp!)

1 lb                              Elbow macaroni

*Bring a large pot of water to a boil over high heat. Add your macaroni, and cook to al dente.*

*Melt the 6 tablespoons of butter in a large saucepot over medium heat. Add the flour and cook, stirring, for 1 minute. Whisk in the warmed milk and slowly bring to a boil, continuing to whisk often. The mixture will thicken as the heat increases. While continuing to stir add the dry mustard, cayenne, salt, pepper, Tabasco sauce, Worcestershire sauce and Rub. Mix well, and make sure as much of the rub dissolves as possible. The rub will add a reddish to brown tint to your sauce. Add the 3 cups of cheddar cheese and stir until all is dissolved.*

*Pour the prepared macaroni into your cheese sauce, and mix well, but gently. Pour the mac and cheese mixture into a foil pan or any baking pan you want to use in a smoker. Put the pan of mac and cheese into the smoker, and if smoking by itself, at 225-250 degrees, the mac and cheese will take 2-2 1/2 hours to become bubbly. You will need to run the smoke for at least half of this time. If you smoke the mac and cheese with meat, put it in the smoker approximately 2-2 1/2 hours before you estimate the meat being ready. Make sure to put the mac and cheese above the meat so the meat juices do not drip in.*

***You can cut the measurements of your hot spices to make a mellower version, however, the version with heat is very good! This is a recipe that I tweaked from 1 that I found from Pat and Gina Neely.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 25, 2012)

Scott, morning and welcome to the forum.... Thanks for posting your recipe..  

When you get a moment, please stop into "roll call" and introduce yourself for a proper introduction... Knowing your location will help us in the future to better answer any questions that may arise.... 

Dave


----------



## rstr hunter (Oct 27, 2012)

Do you boil the noodles first or just throw in raw noodles.  Never done this, but the daughter wants ribs and mac and cheese for her birthday next week, so I'll probably try this is week.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## davidhef88 (Oct 27, 2012)

">Bring a large pot of water to a boil over high heat. Add your macaroni, and cook to al dente.
Looks like you cook em'


David


----------



## rstr hunter (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks.  Must have missed it my first time through.


----------



## humdinger (Oct 28, 2012)

Hunter,

If it's any consolation, I'm glad you missed it b/c I have been hunting for a good mac and cheese recipe and saw this on pop up on the main page when you replied a few minutes ago. Thanks!


----------



## acres87 (Feb 9, 2015)

Made this this weekend with some double smoked ham, tripled it and there were no leftovers.  Thanks for sharing, will make again.


----------



## antrocks22 (Aug 20, 2015)

Defiantly going to try this out this weekend for our fantasy football draft party.


----------



## beefy bill (Aug 20, 2015)

Looks like a found what I've been looking for. Thanks!


----------

